# Want to buy an AllStar 1508 rod or Blank



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

Looking for a Drum Rod for Kid friend of mine.. I'm looking for an All Star 1508 uncut. He is not big enough just yet to load a 1509, but getting there

Keep the price reasonable. 

I know some Rainshadows May pop up on this thread and it's cool.


----------



## ASK4Fish (May 4, 2005)

Since you knew it was coming. I have a rainshadow 1509 blank that I can let go for $150 plus s&h...


----------



## ASK4Fish (May 4, 2005)

Should say 1508. Also have 1509's too...


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

A4F...........(Your Acronym kinda sounds like a military fighter aircraft)

Yeah buddy ....I knew it would come up and thanks.. 

Let me give this post a little while so I can see what pops up.. 

I will certianly keep you in mind for sure


----------

